# Muzzleloader Shoot on the 4th of July



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yo everyone!
At 1 p.m. on July 4th, in a gravel pit East of Willard, I will be conducting a 10 target shoot for all muzzleloader enthusiasts. The proceeds will go to the Willard Volunteer Fire Department. Cost is $10 p/shooter. I'll have prizes but am not sure if I will be able to pay for 1-3 places or not. For sure the best shooter p/target will get a prize and if all goes as well as in the past, I should be able to pay out to a third place.

It's generally a small group that shows up to shoot, but it's always fun. Please NO SCOPES. I do allow in-lines to play, but expect the crowd to tease you a-bit. Sabot's are ok as well. As long as the gun loads from the muzzle, bring it on.

There is no shade, nor toilet facilities (maybe Granite Construction will have a porta potty on site). I'll bring a 5 gallon container of ice water. You might want to bring an ez-up for shade and a few soda's if you are so inclined.

In the past there have been several women who shoot right along with the men, so ladies don't think you are excluded, you are very welcome. The ladies have won plenty of prizes at my shoots in the past. The targets are always shot "off hand", but I have been known to make exceptions for a select few. Come on out and have some fun, while supporting the local fire department.

Drive to hwy 89-91, near where the old Blacker Furniture store was (Now it's Paradise Furniture) you will see the sign and an arrow leading you up to the pit. Hope to see you all there on the 4th of July!!!
PM me for better directions!
Bears Butt


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

so you cant/wont let 1 power scopes in because why?


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Does the no scopes rule apply to a red dot too?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Muzzle loader Shoot on the 4th of July*

Are you two serious about using scopes? Besides Bassman your red dot would most likely cover up the target seeing how most are about 3/4" diameter. 
If can't not make one hole shots with your muzzle loader then you better just stay home, and go to the range and practice some more. but try it with open sights.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Lee kay will let you use your scoped deer rifles, including .270 win or .30-06 springfield.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Muzzle loader Shoot on the 4th of July*



sagebrush said:


> Are you two serious about using scopes? Besides Bassman your red dot would most likely cover up the target seeing how most are about 3/4" diameter.
> If can't not make one hole shots with your muzzle loader then you better just stay home, and go to the range and practice some more. but try it with open sights.


sounds like youre afraid you will loose if i use my 1x on my omega :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, no scopes. Most of the guys that come to the shoot are cap lock or flinter shooters. They belly ached when I started allowing in-lines, but they soon learned that the in-lines didn't have any advantage over their more traditional guns.

I would allow you to leave the scope on the gun, but put duct tape over the lens....that would work for me.  

It's all meant to be fun and to provide some beer money for the local volunteer fire department. Hope to see you there. Look for the sign on HWY 89-91.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The 4th is just around the corner and it looks like there won't be much competition this year (cuz I aint shootin).
I encourage youngsters and ladies to join in as well. I know of a couple of ladies who are committed to coming to the shoot.
I'll let you all in on a "secret", this year I'm going to allow you to use shooting sticks, sit down, lay down, stand on your head....whatever it takes to hit the target in the right place, without going down range and endangering yourself. BUT, if there is a tie....the win will go to the one shooting off-hand (I'll decide).
As for red-dot scopes....nahhh....a scope is a scope. I'm not even going to allow the use of binoculars held on top of the rifle barrel this year.
Drive to Willard and look for the 4X8 sheet of plywood advertising the shoot and follow the arrows from there.
It's going to be hot!!!! Might want to consider bringing some shade and cold drinks. I'll provide ice water.
If you can't make it, well have a great 4th of July where ever you go!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well the shoot it over and it was quite a success, if I do say so myself. We had 36 shooters on the line at one point and I think everyone had a good time. Next year my son will be assisting me so you can expect some extra good stuff to happen.
Thanks to everyone, especially Sagebrush. It's people like you that make these sort of events a true success!
Oh and for you in-line folks! One of the in-line shooters happened to be a young lady and she came dang close to cutting a card in half. Ended up taking third place in that shoot.
I hope to see more of you at next years shoot!


----------

